

Food for Thought on Fast Page Start - cantlin
http://at.cantl.in/nerd-stuff/2012/11/29/fast-page-start.html

======
nate_martin
>"Can you live without jquery? ... Still, if you are serious about
performance, 32kB over the wire will offend you"

I am pretty sure most sites will link to google's jquery, which will probably
be cached by the user's browser.

~~~
cantlin
As true as this is, there will always be some cost. Whether it's a teenager
who just cleared their history after some lewd excursions or a company
director after power cycling her iPhone, not every cache will be warm. Since
sites that require jQuery tend to depend on it to work at all, we do put
considerable faith in that HTTP request going flawlessly for our fast page
start. Of course there are a host of reasons why we would do this, but I think
it's worth being aware that, as the saying goes, _you don't get for nothin'_.

------
hayksaakian
I learned something today. The limited concurrent requests by domain surprised
me. The in lining of header CSS is counter intuitive as well.

